# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  new project. what to do.........

## greghud

I am considering a rifle for a tops/all rounder type rifle.
first problem, I am a lefty, second there is only the .270 or the 6.5x55 available.
now that in itself is not a problem, of course either is a capable calibre. so I could just choose one and go shoot it, I am sure they would be fine.
but, I don't want just fine. 
I cant do the .270, I have one all ready, I tell everyone its a 6.8x63 because it embarrasses me so much.
so that leaves the 6.5x55.
I shot a tikka that Wiz had and it was a ball tearer as I remember, but I don't think it spat them out too quick.
so it got me thinking....
6.5x55AI ?
6.5x57AI
6.5x284
6.5x06
????????
I thought 140g Amax's at 3k would be the bees knees.
greg

----------


## Uplandstalker

6.5x284 without a doubt, rocket ship!

Good bullet selection, great case and again, rocket ship!

----------


## ebf

> I tell everyone its a 6.8x63 because it embarrasses me so much.


You have issues  :Grin: 

Another vote for the 284

----------


## Beavis

I'd just shoot the 6.5 and not worry about it reaching 3k. Should get it going fast enough to kill shit.

----------


## L.R

6.5SAUM will do what you want to do with eze in a 22 or 24" barrel. You won't be overloading it like you possibly will be with your other options to achieve the velocity you want.

----------


## Tentman

Eehee - you've been under the influence of your own advice . . . 

6.5-06 and 6.5-284 are ballistically identical no matter what some people say, the case capacities are the same.  So that brings you to the action length, may as well work to that parameter. Now that you are past that, an AI of either of the smaller 6.5s will give much the same result too.

To be really different how about 6.5-06 AI - now you'd be getting close to 264 Mag.  And since we've now mentioned it - do it, the 264, go the whole hog, no one will have bragging rights over you and you are bound to find a mug who wants to quit his 7mm Mag brass cause it hurts at both ends.

----------


## greghud

heheheheehe,
cant help myself.
tm, did you have a 6.5x06? how did it go?
greg

----------


## camo wsm

There's also 6.5 WSM and I'd be keen to hear how the 6.5 saum goes if anyone is running one? There's a few left hand actions around a stiller and trued Remington on trademe last week

----------


## BRADS

> There's also 6.5 WSM and I'd be keen to hear how the 6.5 saum goes if anyone is running one? There's a few left hand actions around a stiller and trued Remington on trademe last week


Yeah mate I have a 6.5 saum to be fair I've done very little with it, but its a neat little gun. It fits this guys bill and will push the 140amax over 3000 and the 120gmx pills around 3200.

----------


## Brian

i only got 2800 out of my 6.5 06 with 140 amax

----------


## greghud

if I neck down a 50bmg case.........................
I think the 6.5x55ai mite give me enough poke and its an easy fix. 120gmx at 3k will be enough surely?????
greg

----------


## L.R

Yea I think 3000fps with a 140 without a magnum is pushing it in practical length barrels.  Good news is magnums can do it just crusing along and with good barrel life

----------


## camo wsm

> Yeah mate I have a 6.5 saum to be fair I've done very little with it, but its a neat little gun. It fits this guys bill and will push the 140amax over 3000 and the 120gmx pills around 3200.


Is it the Tikka that Kiwi greg had for sale?

----------


## BRADS

> Is it the Tikka that Kiwi greg had for sale?


Boom it is :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Eehee - you've been under the influence of your own advice . . . 
> 
> 6.5-06 and 6.5-284 are ballistically identical no matter what some people say, the case capacities are the same.  So that brings you to the action length, may as well work to that parameter. Now that you are past that, an AI of either of the smaller 6.5s will give much the same result too.
> 
> To be really different how about 6.5-06 AI - now you'd be getting close to 264 Mag.  And since we've now mentioned it - do it, the 264, go the whole hog, no one will have bragging rights over you and you are bound to find a mug who wants to quit his 7mm Mag brass cause it hurts at both ends.


6.5-06 out performs a 6.5-284. Identical ballistically they are not.
I had one for ages before I ever seen it mentioned on any forum.
Would have another in a heartbeat. Would AI it most likely.
Run a 260 improved now that gets up around 3k with 140's and slightly over with 125-130's
In a 23" barrel.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## HUNTY

I use a 6.5x55ai with 140Amax's and it's doing 3k, used for tops shooting, really nice to shoot with a Nelson Collie carbon suppressor on it.
.270 is now relegated to bush gun..

----------


## greghud

now were talking!
what powder are you loading to get that? 
greg

----------


## R93

> I use a 6.5x55ai with 140Amax's and it's doing 3k, used for tops shooting, really nice to shoot with a Nelson Collie carbon suppressor on it.
> .270 is now relegated to bush gun..


What's your load and barrel length Hunty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> I use a 6.5x55ai with 140Amax's and it's doing 3k, used for tops shooting, really nice to shoot with a Nelson Collie carbon suppressor on it.
> .270 is now relegated to bush gun..


What's your barrel length and load Hunty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## camo wsm

How about 140's at over 3200  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Matt2308

If only the shame of shooting a .270 wasn't such an issue! ;-)

Most 22" barrelled .270's will fire the 140 SST at around 3050 - 3100fps with the right load...the BC of this bullet is .495 compared to the 6.5 140 SST at .520
A lot of people seem to be under the perception that the standard .270 isn't very capable, but with the right load and bullet it will surprise a few people!

Uplandstalker, who I hunt with off this forum is running his .277 SST's at 3050fps and his 12 1/4" Bull Tahr that he shot at 520 yards on Saturday had the SST perfectly mushroomed just under the skin on the far side of the animal!

----------


## greghud

> If only the shame of shooting a .270 wasn't such an issue! ;-)
> 
> Most 22" barrelled .270's will fire the 140 SST at around 3050 - 3100fps with the right load...the BC of this bullet is .495 compared to the 6.5 140 SST at .520
> A lot of people seem to be under the perception that the standard .270 isn't very capable, but with the right load and bullet it will surprise a few people!
> 
> Uplandstalker, who I hunt with off this forum is running his .277 SST's at 3050fps and his 12 1/4" Bull Tahr that he shot at 520 yards on Saturday had the SST perfectly mushroomed just under the skin on the far side of the animal!


reality is the 270 is perfectly capable as you say, but I don't want what everyone else has, I want to reinvent the wheel.  :36 1 5: 
oh, that and the amax 140g pill in 6.5 has a bc of .585  :Thumbsup: 
greg

----------


## Spudattack

6.5-.375 Ruger  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> 6.5-.375 Ruger


That sounds good. Do that

----------


## veitnamcam

223 wsm not wssm. Would be stupid ,surprised one of us hasn't got one already :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> 223 wsm not wssm. Would be stupid ,surprised one of us hasn't got one already
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Did you see that model 70 .233wssm for like $800 from reloaders a while ago?

----------


## BRADS

> Did you see that model 70 .233wssm for like $800 from reloaders a while ago?


Nooooo don't

----------


## Toby

> Nooooo don't


I wanted it haha. Whats wrong with them?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> 223 wsm not wssm. Would be stupid ,surprised one of us hasn't got one already
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


do it, 80 amax at like 4500fps would be fucking cool

----------


## BRADS

> do it, 80 amax at like 4500fps would be fucking cool


The barrel life is not cool for a varmint rifle.
Heard of some some very early deaths

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah that is a given.. 70grains of powder at a 224 throat wouldnt be to friendly  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Do they push a 80 amax at that speed? I thought they where a heap slower?

----------


## PerazziSC3

223 wsm im talking bout, probably has never been done, was just a wild guess. the 233 wssm is wayyyy slower i believe

----------


## BRADS

All Toby's fault he was talking 223wssm

----------


## Toby

Vc started it

----------


## Brenick

Save yourself some money and a whole lot of stress.
Stick with the 6.8x63.

----------


## 199p

> Save yourself some money and a whole lot of stress.
> Stick with the 6.8x63.


Lol now where is the fun and expense in doing that? 

My vote is 6.5 375ruger haha thinking about that myself now haha I have a a spare action

----------


## veitnamcam

I think 22-243 has yet to be bettered for velocity even necking down 30-378weatherby.
But with modern powders and that short fat case?
Go on somebody do it 223wsm:thumbup: (not wssm)

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

imagine what you could get a 40grainer going at.... would probably vaporize as soon as it left the barrel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> imagine what you could get a 40grainer going at.... would probably vaporize as soon as it left the barrel


not if you use monolithic projectiles

----------


## L.R

Ill give a 223saum a try.

----------


## Sidney

Is that my old gun Hunty?

----------


## Uplandstalker

> reality is the 270 is perfectly capable as you say, but I don't want what everyone else has, I want to reinvent the wheel. 
> oh, that and the amax 140g pill in 6.5 has a bc of .585 
> greg


Impressive bullet! I custom rifle would be nice too.....

----------


## L.R

Reamer is ordered.  Anyone got a good quality .22 barrel with a slowish twist.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ill give a 223saum a try.


That's the spirit :thumbup:
I expect a full report 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## L.R

You will get a report for sure.

----------


## Sidney

I'm about to do another 6.5x55AI for my Blaser R8.... I think that maybe Hunty's rifle was my Sako 75 Finnlight with 24" Trueflight Barrel..  

I believe that my loads for it were around 50gr of N560 (maybe 50.5gr) for 3050 fps in Lapua brass...

I will make the Blaser barrel standard length of 23" and hope to use the new Nosler LR 129gr (if it ever turns up) in it for 3100-3200....

----------


## L.R

What's the point of going 6.5x55 ai tho then having to push the shit out of it with n560 and high pressures, the barrel life will be shit and possibly hard to tune.  You can go to a 6.5 saum and drive the 130s at 3150 fps from a 24" barrel at only 55k psi, the barrel will last 3k plus rounds with 2217.

----------


## L.R

Ill do the 223saum on a r93 blaser I think with one of Abe's receivers.

----------


## scoped

what can you get out of a 6.5 saum with 140s in terms of speed

----------


## L.R

3250 with a 26" barrel.

----------


## R93

> What's the point of going 6.5x55 ai tho then having to push the shit out of it with n560 and high pressures, the barrel life will be shit and possibly hard to tune.  You can go to a 6.5 saum and drive the 130s at 3150 fps from a 24" barrel at only 55k psi, the barrel will last 3k plus rounds with 2217.


You have to buy another Mag and magnum bolt head at around $400 to use that chambering. 3100fps wont be a push out of that case either with RL-17 or N560 I imagine. Long throat it and with the x55 neck it wont be a bad barrel burner.

Will ya please stop blabbing about the 6.5 saum :Grin:  I am building one soon and dont want it to be like owning a .308 Goes for you to, Abe! :Wink:

----------


## L.R

3100 with a 140 with 50 grains of powder is gonna be pushing it hard for sure Dave.

----------


## R93

> 3100 with a 140 with 50 grains of powder is gonna be pushing it hard for sure Dave.


Agreed. He is planning on the 129 Nosler though? I can get 3050 out of my .260 AI with 130's and 47.5 grs powder in the summer. He should achieve it easily with his case capacity and mabye if needed, extending the throat/lead a bit.

----------


## L.R

Mmmm your having to use powders I don't like to use personally to achieve those velocitys. I'd rather a bigger chambering myself.

----------


## R93

Dont you like them from experience of actually using them in several different cals? Or are you just believing the dribble you read on the internet?

----------


## L.R

I've used them heaps in lots of different cals Dave. More than you have had hot dinners....  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've used them heaps in lots of different cals Dave. More than you have had hot dinners....


I dunno Daves pretty old that's a lot of hot dinners!  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## L.R

I've had a fuck load of rifles. 2 life times of hot meals worth.

----------


## R93

Thats odd, I must have been in a coma for all those dinners considering I have a fair few years on you. Just think, while you could have been literally spat out after a random gobble off, I was just bludging away in the armed forces. Oh and doing everything else that gives me, I dunno, what you like to make out you have................. Experience. :Grin:  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've had a fuck load of rifles. 2 life times of hot meals worth.


54200 rifles? And you wore them out!
You obviously get up and shoot all day every day and load ammo all night every night 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## L.R

I gaurentee that I have had more rifles, calibers and powders than you Dave, while I've been on this forum you have had that godly Blaser of yours and I've had in excess of 20 different rifles. I know you think you are the king pin of experience when it comes to rifles and reloading, but I have experience with alot of different rifles, optics, reloading gear ect so your not the only one. 

And guess what there are a shit load of guys out there that know a shit load more than the both of us, and not nessacerly over a long period of time either. Look what KG has played with over the last few years, and Abe as well.

----------


## L.R

> Thats odd, I must have been in a coma for all those dinners considering I have a fair few years on you. Just think, while you could have been literally spat out after a random gobble off, I was just bludging away in the armed forces. Oh and doing everything else that gives me, I dunno, what you like to make out you have................. Experience.


Did they have 6.5's, reloader 17 and n560 in the armed forces did they Dave?  Because that's what you are questioning my experience with.

----------


## Toby

Bugga outta popcorn

----------


## L.R

Better get some more mate, I'm sick of Dave thinking he learnt everything there is to know in the armed forces.....

----------


## R93

Holy Shit!!! LMFAO!!! Are you freaking serious? Thats gold! Wow!

----------


## L.R

Come on Dave you can do better than that mate, with your vast life experience you should have a better come back than that.

----------


## sneeze

> 54200 rifles? And you wore them out!
> You obviously get up and shoot all day every day and load ammo all night every night 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


 Does that count breast feeding? cos breast milk would be hot, wouldnt it? or at least warm.

----------


## R93

> Come on Dave you can do better than that mate, with your vast life experience you should have a better come back than that.


Not interested in, nor did I mean it to turn into a pissing match. 

Your wee Chernobyl was enlightening  and fucking hilarious.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

> Better get some more mate, I'm sick of Dave thinking he learnt everything there is to know in the armed forces.....


Well I know from experience he learnt how to cook under canvas and how to drink scotch and probably how to kill people but I'm just guessing on the last one.

----------


## L.R

> Not interested in, nor did I mean it to turn into a pissing match. 
> 
> Your wee Chernobyl was enlightening  and fucking hilarious
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Come on Dave you must be boiling on the inside. You gonna send another one of your little cry baby PMs to Abe about me.

----------


## kokako

Ok, back on track now?

280AI or 7-375Ruger!

----------


## Toby

Speaking of calibers what happened to the forum build thinggy

----------


## BRADS

7/375 Ruger :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

260 ai pushing out 140 Amax's will do everything you ask in a hunting and tops rifle with a vaulcan barrel on aswell :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Well I know from experience he learnt how to cook under canvas and how to drink scotch and probably how to kill people but I'm just guessing on the last one.


He was always absent when it came to learning how to march or take drill though so maybe someone could teach him drill :Thumbsup: ........................".gumboot Dave"

----------


## R93

> Come on Dave you must be boiling on the inside. You gonna send another one of your little cry baby PMs to Abe about me.


Not boiling at all. Amused beyond belief though.
I sent one pm to Abe regarding you Luke. And if asking Abe to ring me if you ever show up in Greymouth so I could come and see for myself how awesome you are face to face, is crying then so be it.
But well done all the same, pointing out, I now can't trust Abe with anything. Legend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

> He was always absent when it came to learning how to march or take drill


 hes smarter than I thought  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> hes smarter than I thought


If you had seen him on the parade ground you would be second guessing yourself on that :Thumbsup: .........still if this is a dave thread now he still is a bloody good shooting coach.just shit at marching if I havnt already said :Psmiley:

----------


## L.R

All I know is that Abe told me you had a winge about me. 

I don't know why your amused Dave, your always making out how your more experienced than every one else but when your called on it you back right off.

----------


## sneeze

> If you had seen him on the parade ground you would be second guessing yourself on that.........still if this is a dave thread now he still is a bloody good shooting coach.just shit at marching if I havnt already said


 I think it has been mentioned but Im a bit slow so keep it commin.

----------


## Neckshot

> I think it has been mentioned but Im a bit slow so keep it commin.


Wouldn't want him to boil though so might keep his appauling marching skills on the down low from now on :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Matt2308

> Ill give a 223saum a try.


Now you HAVE to do it! :-)

----------


## sneeze

> Wouldn't want him to boil though so might keep his appauling marching skills on the down low from now on


But really how bad is it? is it like John Cleese bad?

----------


## L.R

> Now you HAVE to do it! :-)


I will mate. I've asked Abe to order the reamer and I'm just deciding if I want to shoot light or heavy pills.

----------


## Neckshot

different posture and john was slimmer from memory .....................jugs on :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> I will mate. I've asked Abe to order the reamer and I'm just deciding if I want to shoot light or heavy pills.


ask dave mate! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Matt2308

> I will mate. I've asked Abe to order the reamer and I'm just deciding if I want to shoot light or heavy pills.


75 A-Max at stupid speeds would be a very fun round!

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I will mate. I've asked Abe to order the reamer and I'm just deciding if I want to shoot light or heavy pills.


you might as well get a fast twist tho? break some records with some light monos like the barnes and then use the rest of the barrel life up shooting the 80 amax?? be a fun project

----------


## sneeze

> All I know is that Abe told me you had a winge about me. 
> 
> I don't know why your amused Dave, your always making out how your more experienced than every one else but when your called on it you back right off.


 Ah now the KG reference make sense.

----------


## L.R

I doubt the amax will hang together tho at those speeds. Will prob need to shoot GS custom bullets to get max velocitys from it, and a fast twist will hold it back.

----------


## PerazziSC3

i see i see, what speeds do you reckon you will get? isnt there like a maximum possible speed that powder burns or something, somewhere around 5200fps?

----------


## L.R

I'm sure it won't be up that fast mate. I really don't know. Ill find out once I've done it. Like others have said tho sometimes big cases on small bullets won't get the speeds you expect so well have to wait and see.

----------


## R93

> All I know is that Abe told me you had a winge about me. 
> 
> I don't know why your amused Dave, your always making out how your more experienced than every one else but when your called on it you back right off.


Never backed down from anything important in my life. Never will. Your still posturing and pissing though? This is simply not important. It's the Internet. It's stupid.

You were trying to be the man insinuating I am doing something wrong or dangerous by using the powder I do. I can't see the point in arguing about it as it is working for me, and others I know with the same cal. 
End of story.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## L.R

Go back through and read what I said again Dave. I never said you or anyone else was doing anything wrong or dangerous.  I thought I spelt out pretty well that it was MY view on it.  

I still believe its better to run a bigger chambering at lower pressure using conventional powder to achieve your desired velocity.  However I don't always live by that rule myself and sometimes I use double base powders ect, however I prefer not to.

----------


## veitnamcam

90gr Bergers. Why have all that case capacity and run light bullets. You can still try them in it for shits and giggels 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 90gr Bergers. Why have all that case capacity and run light bullets. You can still try them in it for shits and giggels 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1.

My 1-7 twist 22-243 shoots the 90 Bergers at 3100-3200 happily until the barrel gets hot, .552 G1 BC.

I can run them at 3300 with a powder change but the projectiles don't like it & say only 50-60% will get to the target even when it's cold/warm.

I haven't bothered running them that hard apart from testing even though it is blindly accurate with either load. 

I prefer that the projectile gets to the target in one piece  :Have A Nice Day: 

My fast twist one would put the 30 Bergers out at 5100+ & 50s out at 4100+, when I improved it there was very little increase in speed  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Bill999

that sounds like the conversation I had with mitch maxberry bullets he was sending down range were turining into grey clouds and not making it to target

pushing the amaxes that fast surely would cause nothing but bullet surface blow ups right? 

6.8x63AI 
Then just wait on the new high BC accubonds coming out
how boring I am, this I know

----------


## L.R

> +1.
> 
> My 1-7 twist 22-243 shoots the 90 Bergers at 3100-3200 happily until the barrel gets hot, .552 G1 BC.
> 
> I can run them at 3300 with a powder change but the projectiles don't like it & say only 50-60% will get to the target even when it's cold/warm.
> 
> I haven't bothered running them that hard apart from testing even though it is blindly accurate with either load. 
> 
> I prefer that the projectile gets to the target in one piece 
> ...


That's why there is no point using a fast twist barrel. I thought the whole point of making the 223saum is to max out the speed and those heavy projectiles require fast twists which vaporize the bullet at high speeds. 

I think ill use 60gr GS customs if I can get any.  Ill have to find out what twist they require. Any body know?

----------


## HUNTY

> I'm about to do another 6.5x55AI for my Blaser R8.... I think that maybe Hunty's rifle was my Sako 75 Finnlight with 24" Trueflight Barrel..  
> 
> I believe that my loads for it were around 50gr of N560 (maybe 50.5gr) for 3050 fps in Lapua brass...
> 
> I will make the Blaser barrel standard length of 23" and hope to use the new Nosler LR 129gr (if it ever turns up) in it for 3100-3200....


Yea it is Sidney, the load is 51gr of n560, Greghud if you want to have a look at it or give it a test drive then let me know, (almost forgot who started this topic!)

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> +1.
> 
> My 1-7 twist 22-243 shoots the 90 Bergers at 3100-3200 happily until the barrel gets hot, .552 G1 BC.
> 
> I can run them at 3300 with a powder change but the projectiles don't like it & say only 50-60% will get to the target even when it's cold/warm.
> 
> I haven't bothered running them that hard apart from testing even though it is blindly accurate with either load. 
> 
> I prefer that the projectile gets to the target in one piece 
> ...


Shit I meant the slow twist 1-14 with the 30s not the fast 1-7 opps  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> That's why there is no point using a fast twist barrel. I thought the whole point of making the 223saum is to max out the speed and those heavy projectiles require fast twists which vaporize the bullet at high speeds. 
> 
> I think ill use 60gr GS customs if I can get any.  Ill have to find out what twist they require. Any body know?


I guess it depends how far you want to shoot.

Those 90s are still very accurate past 1200, you just really struggle to see or hear a strike.

I have shot plenty of bunnies pst 750 with it, best is 900  :Have A Nice Day: 

Here is the GS data for the 60 HV

GS CUSTOM BULLETS - Specifications for use

----------


## L.R

Thanks for that Greg. Looks like I need a 8 twist for those anyway and a 8 twist should be ok with the 90 Berger at those speeds if I'm lucky.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Thanks for that Greg. Looks like I need a 8 twist for those anyway and a 8 twist should be ok with the 90 Berger at those speeds if I'm lucky.


I tried the 90 Begers in one of my extra long throated 22 Terminators, the 1-8 wouldn't stabilise them at 2825 fps, you might get lucky ?

I have found you need truck loads more speed to try to compensate for not enough twist, it is easy to work out the projectile RPM.

Luckily very barrel is different  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scoped

for fucks sake, another thread trolled and now off topic to death. Was interested to see more debate of the 6,5s...

----------


## veitnamcam

Debate what? There was a couple of pages of 6.5 that covered pretty much all the options that at the end of the day are all the same. ( poke a 6.5 projectile out fast enough to kill stuff)

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## scoped

go start your own thread if you want to talk about other shit then

----------


## PerazziSC3

dude the question was, new project, what to do?
He got a shitload of options, reasons for and against ect.
then we had the bonus of LR putting his hand up to make the most impratical but awesome gun out that will probably break some speed records and will sure as hell be rather unique, pretty interesting thread if you ask me

Hell even got a bit of wednesday night drama, better than whats on tv and facebook  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

As above 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> go start your own thread if you want to talk about other shit then


Give him some other 6.5 options then if its your flavor of choice.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

There is also another nz  forum where they are really anal about thread drift. And being pc. And politics .

Fish and hunt, go check it out.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tui_man2

> There is also another nz  forum where they are really anal about thread drift. And being pc. And politics .
> 
> Fish and hunt, go check it out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Don't know if you looked there lately but runs smoothly and good info been provided. . .

Anyway turned an sized down a case, pushed last bush down to far and flatted the shoulder back a little. 

22 RSAUM an 243ai as size as well. Seated with a 62gr swift for photo


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Looks mean

----------


## veitnamcam

I went and had a look a while ago and they have changed the lay out and i can't work it anymore

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

> Don't know if you looked there lately but runs smoothly and good info been provided. . .
> 
> Anyway turned an sized down a case, pushed last bush down to far and flatted the shoulder back a little. 
> 
> 22 RSAUM an 243ai as size as well. Seated with a 62gr swift for photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


I seem to be in a grumpy old man faze lately so ill call that .22  a fail.

----------


## L.R

It may well be a fail but well give it a shot. Give me something to play with while I find out if it will work well or not.

----------


## Sidney

Anyone know the comparative case capacity of the 22-243 vs a standard 22-250?

----------


## 260hunter

6.5x57ai. That be smokin' and classy as well

----------


## Spudattack

> 6.5x57ai. That be smokin' and classy as well


You coud be really poncy and call it a 6.5-.275 Rigby!

----------


## 260hunter

> You coud be really poncy and call it a 6.5-.275 Rigby!


Now that's really classy :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

Neck down a 7 rem mag to 6.5 although that might already be a thing.

----------


## nor-west

Yep I have one 3100 fps with 140 Amax with 60 grains of powder :Have A Nice Day:  and that was just the starting load.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will mate. I've asked Abe to order the reamer and I'm just deciding if I want to shoot light or heavy pills.



So what's it go like then?

----------


## mucko

> Neck down a 7 rem mag to 6.5 although that might already be a thing.


Its called 264 win mag. i have one to. i have 90grn impala monolithic with 74grn 2213sc not sure on speed but 3100+ getting my shit together to ladder test barnes LRX 127grn.

----------


## shooternz

> Its called 264 win mag. i have one to. i have 90grn impala monolithic with 74grn 2213sc not sure on speed but 3100+ getting my shit together to ladder test barnes LRX 127grn.


I have one also have a pile of original Nosler 125 Partions going 3120 with H870 which I am about to run out of, awesome accuracy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will mate. I've asked Abe to order the reamer and I'm just deciding if I want to shoot light or heavy pills.


 @L.R 

How's that 223saum goin?
Should be on the second barrel by now?

----------

